# selective service question



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

I was wondering If any of you guys knows what a Selective Service Registration Form (SSS Form 3A) is? I called the selective service and the person I spoke to doesn't know what it is. I lost my proof of registration card and they sent me a card stating that I am registered with them. I don't know if it is a form 3a. I'm asking because Baltimore Police Department wants the 3a form. I don't want to sound like a idiot to them If I call so I'll ask you guys. If you don't know I'll just call them. Thanks!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Your Draft Registration.

You will not get past your Background Package without it. Go to the fucking post office and ask to get a copy made. You do remember where you registered right?

And by Registered I do not mean the S.O.R.

---------- Post added at 21:26 ---------- Previous post was at 21:21 ----------

Internet!!! Heard of it????/

Selective Service System: Welcome


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Your Draft Registration.
> 
> You will not get past your Background Package without it. Go to the fucking post office and ask to get a copy made. You do remember where you registered right?
> 
> ...


I went to the website. It said to call them and I did and the guy said he doesn't know what it is. Like I said they sent me a card so I hope that's the 3a form. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

musclerussian said:


> I went to the website. It said to call them and I did and the guy said he doesn't know what it is. Like I said they sent me a card so I hope that's the 3a form. Thanks for the reply.


:banghead:


----------



## musclerussian (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll also go to the post office and get another copy. The only reason why I didn't go because I didn't think of going and on the Baltimore pd website it doesn't talk about going to the post office If a applicant lost the card.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

musclerussian said:


> I'll also go to the post office and get another copy. The only reason why I didn't go because I didn't think of going and on the Baltimore pd website it doesn't talk about going to the post office If a applicant lost the card.


Now I know you are pulling my leg. No one is this freaking stupid.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

musclerussian said:


> I'll also go to the post office and get another copy. The only reason why I didn't go because I didn't think of going and on the Baltimore pd website it doesn't talk about going to the post office If a applicant lost the card.


They can't walk everyone through every step, and they won't. What happens when or if it comes time to make game time decisions on the street? Use common sense (and Google) to find this stuff. The info is out there, you just need to work it.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

musclerussian said:


> I'll also go to the post office and get another copy. The only reason why I didn't go because I didn't think of going and on the Baltimore pd website it doesn't talk about going to the post office If a applicant lost the card.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

https://www.sss.gov/Default.htm

Absolutely everything you need should be on here. Go to Check a registration and you should be able to print a copy to prove your registered, there should also be a number showing your registered.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Dude, your gonna have to start thinking on your feet. Being a copmeans you're going to make decisions and think one step ahead of the bad guys. Start practicing now.:stomp:


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

His threads are getting painful


----------

